# Help on Ghost Master



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just got the game Ghost master in the mail, popped it in the computer and I read the controls on the cardboard dvd insert...

But when I started a game - I had no idea how to play!!! Frustrated I gave up! Help?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I usually ask my kids to explain.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey SI.... I too bought the game and was like huh what... Took me walking away from it and going thru the tutorial once more then finally i got the hang of it... It is a pretty fun game.... Let me know if ya need any help.
P.S. I so ment to say all that way earlier lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What tutorial? Yes, I gave up on it. Any help you'd like to provide would be appreciated!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

After you enter your name, it takes you to act 1. Once there you should see 2 pop up houses. You want to click on "Haunting 101" It should take you to a screen where you pick your haunters. If you click recommend that will autopick your haunters and that will activate the tutorial. I had to do the tutorial 2 times before i understood what the heck i was suppose to do. Hope this helps


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder if my computer is too slow? I've done that and the tips come up like one every 5 minutes.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

you have to do what they ask before they tell you another tip sometimes they tell you to hurry up its not that hard lol they pissed me off the first time i was like shut up computer im tryin


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I ruled ghost master, won it fairly quickly though. some things are kinda hard but enough dinking around you should get it., havent played in a while what are you having problems with?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

all levels are kind slow at the start but they do pick up speed towards the end of each. I forgot all about this game I might have to load it up and play through it again.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to dink around with it yet. :-/


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Quit being a slacker


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm too pooped after work today too.

slacker <------ me


----------

